# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Shkatërrimi i Bashkimit Sovjetik, fazat historike nëpër të cilat kaloi

## RaPSouL

*Ekspertët, në vitin 1975, parashikuan shkatërrimin e Bashkimit Sovjetik*

Lindja komuniste sipas arkivave sekrete të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Publikohet takimi sekret i ekspertëve amerikanë për çështjet e Lindjes

Perandoria Sovjetike do të shkërmoqet shumë shpejt. Ky fakt është konstatuar që në vitin 1975. Në një dokument të deklasifikuar disa muaj për parë tregohet qartë ekspertiza dhe parashikimi që kanë bërë ekspertët 35 vjet më parë për shpërbërjen e Republikave të Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe shkëputjen e vendeve komuniste të Lindjes nga influenca sovjetike. Më poshtë jepen diskutimet e ekspertëve amerikanë, të bëra më 4 dhjetor të vitit 1975, ku kanë qenë të pranishëm edhe dy ambasadorë nga vendet e Lindjes.
Diskutimi
Zoti Hartman: Unë kam kërkuar që Hal të drejtojë diskutimin tonë këtë mëngjes për çështjet e Europës Lindore.
Zoti Sonnenfeldt: Unë dëshiroj të shpreh konstatimet e mia këtë mëngjes, në një perspektivë shumë të gjerë, sepse shumë prej jush, nga pozicionet që keni në Europën Lindore, do të keni mundësi të takoni një grup më të vogël personash që kanë lidhje me çështje specifike. Unë e parashtrova nga fakti historik se ne jemi duke u përballur me Bashkimit Sovjetik si një superfuqi në nivel botëror. Ky do të jetë në një proces afatgjatë. Ai është një proces që tashmë është duke ecur në kushtet globale, ashtu siç sovjetikët, tashmë, kanë shkatërruar modelin e tyre kontinental. Tani ata janë duke zhvilluar modalitetet për bërë një politikë të tillë globale.
Arsyeja se përse kjo është e mundshme për Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe aleatët e saj europiano-perëndimorë për të zhvilluar politikat që do të na lejojnë të përballemi me këtë situatë, është se fuqia sovjetike është duke u rritur në mënyrë të çrregullt. Tani çështja është te krisjet dhe nevojat, të cilat, në disa raste, mund të shihen vetëm në një pamje të jashtme. Besimi i tyre si një fuqi perandorake vjen në një kohë të mirë, pas asaj periudhe kur fuqia e fundit perandorake, Gjermania, u mbyt; dhe ajo, që prej asaj kohe, vjen tani kur po aplikon perceptime dhe rregulla të ndryshme.
Gabimet e sovjetikëve
Sovjetikët kanë qenë të ngathët. Ata nuk kanë qenë në gjendje të sjellin rëndesat e perandorisë së dikurshme te të nënshtruarit e tyre. Ata nuk kanë nxitur vlerat dhe aftësitë e tyre ideologjike, ligjore, kulturore, arkitekturore, organizative, etj., që i karakterizoi zhvillimet britanike, franceze dhe gjermane. Asnjë prej këtyre gjërave nuk ka qenë shenjë dalluese e shfaqjes së sovjetikëve si një fuqi perandorake. Veç kësaj, ekzistojnë presione dhe tensione serioze në vetë sistemin sovjetik. Terreni mbi të cilën imperializmi vlerëson veten e tij ka probleme serioze në sektorët ekonomikë dhe socialë. Gjithashtu, ekzistojnë grupe të brendshme nacionaliste, të cilat janë duke u rritur. Grupet nacionaliste joruse janë rritur me një ritëm të shpejtë dhe në mënyrë të pabarabartë, të cilave do tu shtohen edhe ato tensione që burojnë nga vetë sistemi i imperializmit sovjetik. Sovjetikët kanë qenë të paaftë veçanërisht në ndërtimin e strukturave të shëndetshme ndërkombëtare. Ata nuk janë duke u afruar me Komunitetin Europian apo shumë institucione të tjera të suksesshme perëndimore. Veçanërisht në Europën Lindore, e vetmja forcë më e rëndësishme unifikuese, është prania e fuqisë absolute ushtarake sovjetike. Kjo nuk është zhvilluar si një strukturë gjithnjë e më organike dhe më e zbatueshme; nëse gjithçka, gjatë 30 viteve të fundit ka nxitur në mënyrë tensionuese vendet e Europës Lindore për autonomi dhe për identitet. Atje ka pasur një rritje të dëshirës për tu shkëputur nga forca tërheqëse sovjetike. Kjo ka ndodhur në çdo vend të Europës Lindore, nga një nivel në tjetrin. Pothuajse nuk ekzistojnë miqtë e vërtetë të sovjetikëve në Europën Lindore, me një përjashtim të mundshëm, rastin e Bullgarisë.
Paaftësia e sovjetikëve që të sigurojnë besnikërinë e saj në Europën Lindore është një dështim fatkeq historik sepse Europa Lindore është brenda sferës dhe hapësirës së interesit të saj natyral.
Ajo që është dyfish tragjike në këtë hapësirë të interesave thelbësore dhe të rëndësisë kruciale, është se nuk ka qenë e mundur për Bashkimin Sovjetik që të vendosë qarqet e interesave që shkojnë përtej pushtetit të plotë. Për këtë është e rëndësishme të kujtojmë atë që është kryesore, nëse jo, vetëm mjeti i imperializmit sovjetik ka qenë i fuqishëm.
Arsyeja që ne mund të flasim dhe mendojmë sot në kushtet e lidhjeve me imperializmin sovjetik, jashtë dhe veç përballjes së thjeshtë, është e qartë, sepse fuqia sovjetike është duke u shfaqur në një mënyrë të tillë të çalë. Kjo na jep kohë të zhvillohemi dhe të reagojmë. Nuk ekziston një mënyrë që të shmangim shfaqjen e Bashkimit Sovjetik si një superfuqi. Kur e shikon në kushtet e rrjedhave historike që janë duke bashkëshoqëruar natyrën e Bashkimit Sovjetik si një superfuqi, kjo është e pashmangshme se do të ndodhë. Ajo çfarë ne mund të bëjmë është të kuptojmë rrugën në të cilën fuqia është zhvilluar dhe mënyrën sesi po e përdor. Ne jo vetëm mund ta ekuilibrojmë atë në sensin tradicional, por mund të godasim trajtën e saj  dhe kjo ka të bëjë me uljen e tensioneve kudo.
Planet për Lindjen
Përsa i përket Europës Lindore, sipas meje, ajo duket se duhet të jetë në interesat tona afatgjata, sidomos te ngjarjet me ndikim në këtë hapësirë, sepse marrëdhëniet e çuditshme që ekzistojnë tani me Bashkimin Sovjetik nuk do të vazhdojnë gjatë apo do të shpërthejnë më vonë, duke shkaktuar Luftën e Tretë Botërore. Unë konsideroj se kjo marrëdhënie jo e natyrshme dhe e çuditshme do të përbëjë një rrezik më të madh më vonë për paqen botërore, sesa konflikti midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Ekziston një kufizim te ky qëndrim. Nëse Europa Perëndimore tregohet e interesuar për problemet e saj ekonomike dhe sociale, kjo sjell mungesë të ekuilibrave, pastaj ndoshta kërcënimet për interesat e Shteteve të Bashkuara do të jenë më pak të rrezikuara nga ndryshimi i thjeshtë në ekuilibrin e fuqisë. Gjithashtu, duhet të jetë politika jonë që të luftojmë për një evoluim që bën të mundur marrëdhëniet midis europiano-lindorëve dhe bashkimit sovjetik në një njësi të koordinuar. Politika jonë duhet të jetë finlandizimi i Europës Lindore. Çdo teprim i zellit nga ana jonë është një cak që prodhon rezultate, të cilat mund të përmbysin procesin e dëshiruar për një periudhë kohore; madje, sipas pikëpamjes time, procesi do të vazhdojë të mbetet i pashmangshëm brenda 100 viteve të ardhshme. Sigurisht, për ne është një kohë shumë e gjatë për të pritur.
Gjithashtu, politika jonë duhet të jetë një politikë që u përgjigjet qartësisht aspiratave të Europës Lindore për më tepër ekzistencë autonomie, brenda kontekstit të ndikimit të fortë gjeopolitik rus. Për këtë politikë është punuar shumë në Poloni. Ata kanë qenë të aftë të kapërcejnë tendencat e tyre romantike politike, të cilat i çuan te katastrofat e tyre në të kaluarën. Ata kanë qenë të aftë plotësisht në zhvillimin e një politike që është e kënaqshme për nevojat e tyre, për identitetin kombëtar, pa shkaktuar kundërveprimin e sovjetikëve. Ai është një proces i gjatë dhe në të cilin unë jam i gëzuar të them se ne kemi qenë të aftë, pjesërisht përmes ndihmës së dy ambasadorëve që morën pjesë në këtë tavolinë gjatë ditës së sotme.

----------


## GeNi_25

Nje nder gabimet qe benin amerikanet (CIA) ishte tek fuqia ekonomike e BRSS. Ata llogarisnin se % per ushtrine ishte diku tek 20 - 25 % e GDP, ku realisht ajo ishte 40 % e GDP. Kjo ishte arsyeja pse renia e BRSS erdhi me shpejt seç pritesh.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Skemat amerikane për të shkëputur Lindjen nga Bashkimi Sovjetik*

Procesi i finlandizimit të vendeve të Europës Lindore është një model i mirë për të shkëputur lidhjet e tyre me Bashkimin Sovjetik. Ky është ndër propozimet e hedhura nga ekspertët amerikanë në dhjetor të vitit 1975. Sipas arkivave të deklasifikuara nga Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit, mekanizmat e integrimit të vendeve lindore në organizatat ndërkombëtare do të sjellin më shumë mundësi për të dobësuar rolin e sovjetikëve në arenën e politikës botërore. Por specialistët amerikanë tregohen skeptikë për rolin e Komisionit për Sigurinë dhe Bashkëpunimin në Europë (sot OSBE-ja). Madje, disa pohojnë se ky organizëm nuk do të jetë në gjendje që të kryejë siç duhet misionin e tij. Më poshtë po publikojmë pjesën e dytë të materialit sekret në takimin e mbajtur nga ekspertët amerikanë për çështjet e lindjes në dhjetor të vitit 1975.
Situata në Hungari dhe Rumani
Në një proces të ngjashëm tani është duke u përfshirë edhe Hungaria. Shfaqja e Janosh Kadar-it ka qenë e mrekullueshme në gjetjen e mënyrave, që janë të pranueshme për Bashkimin Sovjetik, që po nxisin rrënjët hungareze dhe aspiratat natyrale të popullit.
Ai ka udhëhequr një sërë eksperimentesh në sektorët socialë dhe ekonomikë në vend. Në një nivel më të lartë, ai ishte në gjendje ta bënte këtë për shkak se sovjetikët kanë katër divizione në Hungari dhe për shkak se ata nuk kanë qenë rastësisht të shqetësuar.
Ai ka aftësinë të përdorë praninë e tyre si një mburojë sigurie për sovjetikët në një mënyrë që të ketë përparësi për të zhvilluar vendin e tij. Panorama rumune është ndryshe si një vend që pret nga ndryshimi i historisë së saj. Rumunët kanë luftuar për autonomi, por ata kanë qenë më pak të guximshëm dhe novatorë në sistemet e tyre të brendshme. Ata mbahen në radhën e vendeve më të ashpra në organizimin e brendshëm të sistemit të tyre.
Politikat amerikane
Pa e ndërmarrë një tur të gjerë në këto vende, unë jam duke u përpjekur që të ilustroj mënyrën në të cilën ne shohim politikat tona. Ne kërkojmë të ndikojmë në shfaqjen e fuqisë perandorake ruse, duke vendosur një themel më natyral dhe organik; kështu që kjo do të vazhdojë të jetë e bazuar në pushtetin e saj absolut. Unë pranoj argumentet se jemi duke ndihmuar në mbajtjen e kontrollit nga Bashkimi Sovjetik në Europën Lindore. Unë do të argumentoj sërish se nuk ka një alternativë tjetër hapjeje për ne sesa të ndikojmë në mënyrën se si po përdoret fuqia sovjetike.
Zoti Hartman: Faleminderit Hal. Unë mendoj se kjo ka qenë një nga analizat më të plota që unë kam dëgjuar rreth kësaj situate. Unë dëshiroj të bëj një koment, nëse mundet, rreth fuqisë sovjetike në botë. Ekziston një çudi, sipas së cilës sistemi i tyre duket më joshës në tërë botën. Kur populli adapton forma autoritare të qeverisë, për shembull si në rastin e Afrikës, kjo lloj qeverisjeje mund të jetë një farë perdeje në gjuhën e ideologjisë.
Justifikimet për sistemin sovjetik mund të mbështesin prirjet natyrale të disa prej këtyre qeverive të tjera. Dhe nuk ekziston asnjë çudi tjetër. Në Europën Perëndimore ekzistojnë nga ata që mendojnë se ka përfitime në zhvillimin e komunizmit në shoqëritë e tyre, të cilat janë ndryshe nga Lindja, ku ata kanë parë sistemin që funksionon dhe për këtë ata janë përpjekur të përshtatin disa mënyra të gjërave që janë bërë në Perëndim. Unë mendoj se kjo është një gjë që ia vlen të vëzhgohet dhe se ne nuk na duhet të jemi kaq agresivë.
Dobësitë e sovjetikëve
Ambasadori Richardson: Hal, unë po ju pyes nëse është e mundur që ju të më qartësoni diçka. Është e dukshme se sistemi sovjetik është i paaftë në shpërndarjen e pushtetit, që nuk mund ta decentralizojë dhe se i mungon siguria e brendshme apo aftësia për të kontrolluar transferimin e pushtetit. Si mundet që një shoqëri apo një regjim si ky të bëhet organik nëse ata kanë dështuar së brendshmi? Dhe unë nuk shoh se si ata mund të lejojnë shtete në kufi me ta që të zhvillohen më shpejt se sa vetë ata. Si e parashikoni ecurinë e procesit që ju parashtruat më natyrshëm?
Zoti Sonnenfeldt: Të gjitha këto varen nga sovjetikët. Ata kanë marrë disa novacione, megjithë rebelimin e shumë prej europiano-lindorëve, që kanë qenë në disa raste më tepër të guximshëm se sa Bashkimi Sovjetik; për shembull në Poloni dhe Hungari. Por ju keni të drejtë. Çelësi është në Moskë. Pse unë duhet të rrah çekanin në disa çështje si ato që diskutuam dje. Nëse ne vazhdojmë të jemi të preokupuar me zhurmat, siç bëmë në vitet ‘40 dhe ‘50, dhe injorojmë sistemin e levave që kapet prej nesh, atëherë ne do të jemi në një shteg të gabuar.
Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk është më i mbyllur kaq hermetikisht siç duket. Ata pranojnë nevojën për një sistem botëror dhe nevojën e shteteve të industrializuara për të përdorur këtë mundësi që të ndikojnë në këtë zhvillim. Unë nuk e kam fjalën se ne duhet të përfshihemi në politikat e Kremlinit, por ekzistojnë dritare të tjera dhe ne duhet t’i kërkojmë dhe të nxisim zhvillimin e kompeksitetit në sistem.
Finlandizimi i Europës Lindore
Siç e kam thënë edhe më parë, argumenti në Uashington është se si ju mund të lejoni veten të ndihmoni atë popull që ndihmon armikun tuaj? Ju pikërisht jeni duke ngritur fuqinë e tyre. Mirë. Por nëse ju mbani atë pozicion, ju jeni të humbur. Por nëse ju nuk e përdorni atë, pastaj ekziston një mundësi historike që të godisni këtë gjigant në disa mënyra; ashtu siç ai shfaqet në skenën ndërkombëtare. Kështu që unë jam dakord me paraqitjen tuaj. Ekziston mundësia e “finlandizimit” në Europën Lindore; kështu që ne kemi nevojë t’u afrohemi këtyre problemeve me kujdes dhe përgjegjësi të jashtëzakonshme, për të qenë pranë shumicës së europiano-lindorëve. Dhe këtu duhet të jemi të rezervuar me Perëndimin.
Unë mund të them një fjalë në këtë drejtim, rreth Komisionit për Sigurinë dhe Bashkëpunimin në Europë (OSBE-ja sot, - shën. red.). Këtu është një çështje në të cilën ne kemi bërë për veten tonë një padrejtësi të tmerrshme. Ju e dini se unë nuk isha optimist rreth tërë procesit të OSBE-së; gjithashtu sekretariati ishte i dyshimtë. Por, ne u përfshimë për një numër arsyesh, por jo se këtë e dëshironin europiano-lindorët.
Por, në qoftë se fjalët mund të bëjnë diçka, OSBE-ja e pranoi nevojën për ndryshim. Ajo nuk njohu hegjemoninë sovjetike. Nuk ekziston asgjë në dokumente rreth hegjemonisë dhe sovjetikët janë duke e zbuluar me ngadalë një gjë të tillë. Pse shtypi amerikan dëshiron që presidenti Ford të provojë një platformë; të predikojë dhe shpallë zotimin amerikan për një evoluim të natyrshëm. Unë nuk e di. Nuk e kam kuptuar kurrë atë, apo pse kjo gjë është konsideruar një koncesion për Brezhnjevin. Unë nuk e kuptoj. Kjo është vetëplagosje që është totalisht e panevojshme. Kështu që OSBE-ja dhe mbështetësit e saj duhet ta shohin në një kontekst më të gjerë, të cilin unë e kam planifikuar dhe duhet aplikuar te vende të veçanta në mënyra të veçanta. Kjo kërkon kuptimin e ngjyrimeve. Dean Rusk na thotë se ne duhet të trajtojmë vendet komuniste në mënyra të ndryshme. Krejt pa interes, ne duhet të kuptojmë se në çfarë mënyre ata janë të ndryshëm. Dhe që prej andej, a janë të aftë ata të aplikojnë për t’u anëtarësuar në OSBE?


Vazhdon të nesërmen.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Planet amerikane dhe gjermane për të hyrë në bllokun komunist lindor*

_Vijon publikimi i arkivave sekrete të vitit 1977 në SHBA. Ekspertët diskutojmë skemat e dobësimit të sovjetikëve_

Gazeta vijon me publikimin e bisedës së regjistruar mes ekspertëve amerikanë në janar të vitit 1977, dokument i cili është deklasifikuar në qershor të këtij viti. Në bisedën mes ambasadorëve dhe specialistëve të çështjeve lindore në Uashington shtrohet problemi i fuqisë së Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe ndikimit të Moskës në vendet e bllokut komunist në Lindje. Pas propozimit për “finlandizimin” e Lindjes, disa prej pjesëmarrësve në takim shprehen kundër përdorimit të këtij koncepti. Ata interpretojnë reagimet e Bashkimit Sovjetik pas shtrirjes së Këshillit të Sigurisë dhe Bashkëpunimit Europian në vendet komuniste.

Ambasador Stoessel: Unë kam vetëm pak komente të momentit, që i perceptova nga paraqitja e Halit. Së pari, rreth vetë sistemit sovjetik mendoj se ai është në rregull, sepse atje ka pasur një zhvillim dhe rritje besimi. Sigurisht, unë e kam një gjykim për këtë zhvillim. Ai është i qartë për mua që prej detyrës time të parë që kam pasur atje në vitin 1947; pasi atje ndodhi një ndryshim i jashtëzakonshëm. Ndonëse në mënyrë të ngadaltë, shoqëria është çliruar dhe sovjetikët nuk kanë një vetëbesim të pakapërcyeshëm për arsye të dukshme; por arritjet e tyre kanë qenë të rëndësishme dhe ata janë duke fituar ndjesinë e besimit. Ata akoma kanë një kompleks nënshtrimi të inferioritetit për Perëndimin. Gjithashtu, unë u mahnita me ndikimin në Bashkimin Sovjetik të ngjarjeve dhe kushteve në Europën Lindore. Ky ndikim është i qartë për ata që vizitojnë Poloninë, Gjermaninë Lindore apo Hungarinë, pasi ata shohin atje standarde më të larta, dhe në planin krahasues, janë më të lirë. Ata shkojnë atje me ndjesinë e madhe dhe kthehen pas me këto përshtypje. Rreth imperializmit sovjetik mendoj se konstatimet e Halit ishin të shkëlqyera. Manifestimi më i madh i këtij imperializmi është në vetë Bashkimin Sovjetik. Ata kanë probleme me nacionalitetet e ndryshme brenda Bashkimit Sovjetik, por ata kanë bërë shumë atje, aq sa kanë mundur për të bërë. Kur ju vizitoni të njëjtat republika të Azisë Qendrore, shpesh ju kuptoni se gjendja atje është më e mirë sesa përgjatë kufijve në Iran apo Afganistan. Në fakt, ajo mund të jetë madhështore. Ne nuk kemi një gjykim shumë të mirë për lëvizjen nacionaliste në Bashkimin Sovjetik, pasi unë nuk shoh atje aktivitete serioze separatiste. Ndoshta ata mund të përqendrohen rreth çështjeve ekonomike apo kulturore, por jo rreth probleme serioze politike, të cilat nuk janë në çdo mënyrë të mprehta, në një shkallë kaq alarmante.
Kontrolli rus në Lindje
Hali tërhoqi vëmendjen për rëndësinë e fuqisë sovjetike dhe mbizotërimit në Europën Lindore. Sovjetikët janë duke u bërë më të sigurt në veten e tyre; ashtu siç ata po industrializohen dhe europianolindorët janë duke parë mundësinë për t’u mbështetur te Bashkimi Sovjetik për lëndë të para, ndërsa Bashkimi Sovjetik është duke rritur pozicionin e tij për t’i kontrolluar këto vende në këtë mënyrë. Në Moskë ka të dhëna të disa synimeve në rritje për shtrëngimin e marrëdhënieve me europianolindorë, veçanërisht pas krijimit të Këshillit të Sigurisë dhe Bashkëpunimi Europian (sot OSBE-ja), që të eliminojnë presionet e kësaj organizate ndaj këtyre vendeve. Në të njëjtën kohë vendet e Europës Lindore janë duke u zgjatur drejt Perëndimit, proces të cilin sovjetikët nuk po e kundërshtojnë aq shumë sa ç’mund ta kishim menduar. Kjo nuk është domosdoshmërisht një kontradiktë; përderisa kontrolli sovjetik synon bllokimin e kontaktit të Europës Lindore me Perëndimin. Në fakt ata janë më të sigurt në kontrollin e tyre, madje mund t’i shohin kontaktet si një përparësi.
Projekti i “finlandizimit”
Ambasadori Austad: Unë e di se kjo është bërë diçka si një klishe, por mua nuk më pëlqen përdorimi i fjalës “finlandizim”. Ai është i tejpërdorur. Unë nuk mund ta lidh demokracinë që kam parë në Finlandë me autoritarizmin socialist, ashtu siç unë nuk mendoj se fjala është përdorur në rregull.
Zoti Sonnenfeldt: Unë e përdora vetëm në mjediset e brendshme të kësaj dhome.
Zoti Harman: Jam dakord se ajo është një fjalë që ne nuk mund ta përdorim kaq shpesh.
Ambasadori Austad: Kjo përdoret pikërisht për faktin se atje ka një demokraci shumë të mirë.
Ambasadori Davies: Mund të na pëlqejë t’i shohim tani si Finlandën, edhe të tjerët, por ndoshta pas 30 apo 40 viteve. Popujt në Europën Lindore nuk kanë bezdi marrëdhëniet e tyre të sigurisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik, por ata e kanë zët etiketimin e tyre si komunistë.
Ambasadori Hollenbrand: Kjo është e qëlluar në mënyrë të ngjashme, në prezantimin e Halit dhe justifikimi përligjet te marrëveshjet e vjetra të Ostpolitikës (koncepti gjerman që ndryshimi të bëhet përmes vendosjes së marrëdhënieve mes palëve (shën. red.).
Zoti Sonnenfeldt: Marti, a ishin ata më të sofistikuar?
Ambasadori Hillenbrand: Ata janë njësoj të sofistikuar. Argumenti në Ostpolitik ishte të krijonte kushte atraktive për zgjerimin tradicional të ndikimit gjerman në Europën Lindore. Për nxitjen e këtij ndryshimi gradual në Europën Lindore ne duhet të punojmë në mënyrë të ngushtë me europianoperëndimorët; atje ekzistojnë prirje të sigurta për ta shmangur një gjë të tillë; për shembull, me gjermanët. Ekziston një ndjesi se ata vetëm mund të ndikojnë në këto rrethana në Europën Lindore. Unë mendoj se racionaliteti dhe analizat tuaja janë të ngjashme me ato që realisht po bën vetë Europa Lindore.
Zoti Sonnenfeldt: Unë jam dakord me konstatimin tuaj për nevojën e një harmonizimi lëvizjesh midis Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe vendeve të tjera të industrializuara. Nuk ka asgjë të keqe tek iluzionet gjermane se bujaria e tyre do ta bëjë një gjë të tillë. Një parakusht te ndonjë gjë të saj është fuqia e bazuar në anën tonë. Dobësia e Ostpolitik ishte se nuk u vendosën në një sistem aleance. Nëse ne jemi të paaftë, e për pasojë, po shkojnë për të qenë humbës, nuk ka asnjë problem se si mund t’i sofistikojnë arsyetimet tona. Baza e një pushteti të fuqishëm është një kusht i domosdoshëm dhe ne duhet të jemi në gjendje të ekuilibrojmë fizikisht fuqinë sovjetike. Pa atë kritikat janë të drejta dhe pa atë politika mund t’i japë kohë kundërveprimit të ndershëm sovjetik në rrugën e saj për fuqizim dhe vetëm fuqizim.
Por unë nuk jam dakord se disa mendime në Ostpolitik nuk janë të pangjashme. Është pikërisht ajo që “ne e bëjmë këtë më mirë sesa kur do ta bëjnë ata të njëjtën gjë”.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Arkivat sekrete: Loja amerikane për ta mbajtur Titon larg sovjetikëve*

_Gazeta publikon materialet e deklasifikuara nga Shtetet e Bashkuara. Debati mes ekspertëve të Uashingtonit për çështjet e Lindjes komuniste_

Rikthimi i Titos drejt Bashkimit Sovjetik do të jetë një dështim i madh për Perëndimin. Kështu shprehen ekspertët amerikanë gjatë një takimi të zhvilluar në janar të vitit 1977 për çështjet e Lindjes. Sipas arkivave sekrete të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, të cilat janë deklasifikuar më 19 qershor të këtij viti, e gjithë përpjekja është që të mos lejohet Beogradi për të rihyrë në orbitën e sundimit sovjetik. Në anën tjetër, specialistët debatojnë edhe mënyrën se si duhet të ndërtohen marrëdhëniet diplomatike me kreun e shtetit jugosllav, Josif Broz Tito. Në shkrimin që sjellim sot për lexuesit shtrohet edhe çështja e një përplasjeje të mundshme mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit përmes ndonjë sulmi që mund të ndërmarrin sovjetikët.


Ambasadori Davies: Unë mendoj se është tejet e rëndësishme të ngulisim në mendje se ne nuk jemi iniciues të asaj që është duke ndodhur në Europën Lindore. Ne duhet të jemi në gjendje të reagojmë për zhvillimet atje dhe të bëjmë atë që udhëheqësit lindorë mendojnë së është më e mundshme. Ne nuk mund t’i nxisim ata. Ne duhet t’i referohemi udhëheqjes më të mirë europiano-lindore, për të përllogaritur atë që është e mundur dhe që është në interesin tonë. Ata duhet ta dinë më mirë se sa larg mund të shkojnë dhe ne duhet të jemi orientues për këtë.

Ambasadori Strausz-Hupe: Kohët e fundit kam bërë një bisedë në këmbë me kolegun tim kinez. Analiza e tij është se struktura e Bashkimit Sovjetik është e rregulluar tashmë, dhe për këtë nuk mund të transformohet brenda gjithë organikës së saj. Konkretisht, tani po citoj frazën e tij në mënyrë të saktë: “Një sulm sovjetik mbi Europën Perëndimore është i pashmangshëm”. Unë konsideroj se pas kësaj teorie, të shprehur nga kolegu im kinez, ka më shumë detaje brenda saj. Ambasadori Bruce, unë do të isha i interesuar nëse ju mund të na tregonit se si e sheh këtë proces nga këndvështrimi kinez, jo vetëm në Europën Perëndimore, por edhe në Europën Lindore gjithashtu.

Ambasadori Bruce: Unë nuk mendoj se mund të shtoj më shumë në atë që ju ka thënë kolegu juaj kinez. Kinezët nuk ia lejojnë vetes asnjëherë pamaturinë e zyrtarëve të tyre nëpër botë dhe vetëm në ndonjë rast shumë të rrallë tolerojnë brenda në vendin e tyre. Mesazhi thelbësor i tyre është i qartë; ata duan të nxisin, sa më shumë të jetë e mundur, vëmendjen e Shteteve të Bashkuara që të ndërtojë mbrojtjen e saj kundër një sulmi potencial prej Bashkimit Sovjetik. Ata janë të shqetësuar rreth rritjes së fuqisë së sovjetikëve dhe kanë realisht arsye të jenë të shqetësuar.
Por shqetësimi i tyre, ndonëse pjesërisht ideologjik, parimisht është i lidhur pas interesave kombëtare kineze. Këto interesa janë që të ndryshojnë orientimin e vëmendjes së Bashkimit Sovjetik nga Lindja drejt Perëndimit.

Zoti Hartman: A ka ndonjë koment tjetër? Unë jam më tepër i habitur se kolegët tanë europiano-lindorë nuk i janë përgjigjur diferencimit të politikës tonë, por kjo mund të jetë më pak problem në situatën tonë post-Helsinki (pas krijimit të OSBE-së). Ne mund ta marrim vesh atë gjatë drekës.

Ambasadori Silberman: Unë dua të pyes se si i shikon ai marrëdhëniet me Jugosllavinë në të ardhmen.

Zoti Sonmenfeldt: Unë mendoj se ne dhe europiano-perëndimorët, në të vërtetë, edhe europiano-lindorët, kanë një interes; kufijtë e së cilës janë thelbësorë për ne në vazhdimin e pavarësisë së Jugosllavisë prej dominimit rus.
Sigurisht, ne shpresojmë që sjellja jugosllave do të vazhdojë të jetë e tillë, siç ka qenë edhe në të kaluarën; e përmbajtur nga fuqia sovjetike, por çdo kthim pas i Jugosllavisë brenda orbitës sovjetike mund të paraqesë një pengesë madhore strategjike për Perëndimin. Unë mund të them këtu se nuk ka argument që për ndonjë arsye, mundësisht të jetë e nevojshme që të rivitalizohen forcat jokomuniste në Itali.
Unë e mendoj se kjo mund të ketë ekzaktësisht efekt të kundërt. Po ashtu, ne jemi të interesuar rreth asaj se çfarë do të ndodhë kur të largohet Titoja dhe meraku ynë është që ne të kemi lidhje të mira. Ne kemi bërë diskutime rreth kësaj, ku në njërin prej tyre, me natyrë informale, me disa miqtë tanë të NATO-s, kemi rënë dakord që politikat tona duhet të jenë të drejtuara për të pasur sa më shumë kohë që të jetë e mundur në të ardhmen. Gjithashtu theksoj se ndonjë ide e tanishme, që ka të bëjë me synimin e përbashkët perëndimor për ta orientuar Jugosllavinë drejt Perëndimit pas largimit të Titos, kjo mund të shikohet nga Bashkimi Sovjetik si ngacmim i interesave jetike të tij dhe mund të kërkojë një përgjigje të fortë.
Kështu, politika jonë vazhdon të jetë ajo që kemi ndjekur që prej viteve 1948-1949, duke e mbajtur Jugosllavinë një pozicion të pavarësisë thelbësore prej Bashkimit Sovjetik. Tani, në të njëjtën kohë, ne duam që ata të jenë më pak të padurueshëm dhe mund t’i lejojmë që të distancohen vetëm shumë pak prej nesh.
Veçanërisht duhet t’u heqim atyre iluzionin e ndonjë koncepti se interesat tona në pavarësinë e tyre relative janë më të mëdha se sa të tyret, dhe për këtë ata kanë një shteg të lirë. Unë jam i sigurt se ju, Larry, do të gjeni mënyra t’ua rikujtoni atyre këtë gjë në këtë aspekt. Unë kam parasysh Porto Rikon, Panamanë dhe ndonjë tjetër të ngjashëm.

Ambasadori Cooper: Ky është takimi i parë i këtij lloji që unë kam ndjekur dhe kam dëgjuar me kujdes konceptet politike dhe ekonomike që u skicuan këtu. Për mua duket se ulja e tensioneve mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit do të varet nga koha. Sot, shikojeni këtë nga jashtë; duket se ne kemi arritur disa suksese gjatë disa viteve të kaluara. Por këtu ka pasur edhe pengesa. Unë shoh ndjesinë në rritje të besimit përsa i përket Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe kjo është reflektuar edhe në Gjermaninë Lindore. Sigurisht, rreziku ekziston edhe në atë pjesë. Por, nëse ka një ndonjë kthim prapa në uljen e tensioneve, çfarë do të bëjmë ne tani, - veçanërisht në lidhje me Europën Lindore.
Zoti Hartman: Ne do të vazhdojmë të diskutojmë edhe gjatë drekës për mjetet që kemi në dorë. Siç kanë thënë sekretari i Shtetit dhe Hali, ne jemi të çalë nga mungesa e një instrumentalizimi tregtar, por ne kemi mënyra të tjera; qoftë shtetërore apo private që të ndikojmë në disa nivele të sjelljes së tyre.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Arkivat sekrete: Si do të mbetet Amerika superfuqi botërore*

Vijon publikimi i arkivave të deklasifikuara 40 vjet më pas nga SHBA-të. Debatet e specialistëve për skemat se si do të sfidohet Bashkimi Sovjetik


Zoti Sonnenfeldt: Gjon, unë dua të bëj një koment, nëse është e mundur, në lidhje me çështjen tuaj; pra se si po bëhet ulja e tensioneve. Sinqerisht, unë pranoj se nuk e pëlqej çështjen në vetvete sepse mendoj se ajo kthehet në problem qendror dhe se ne jemi duke u përpjekur të pozicionohemi. Çështja është se çfarë do të bëni ju përballë rritjes së fuqisë sovjetike. Ne do të jemi përballë kësaj fuqie në rritje, qoftë nëse marrëdhëniet tona me rusët do të jenë të buta, apo edhe të hidhura.
Siç ka thënë sekretari, ka kaluar dita kur Shtetet e Bashkuara mund t’i zgjedhin preferencat prej këtyre dy alternativave. Ky është kthimi ynë prapa, - zakonisht prapa mbrojtjes së një tjetër fuqie, siç është Marina Britanike, - apo të joshim botën. Kështu që kjo alternativë nuk ekziston gjatë për ne. Gjithashtu ekziston një fuqi shumë e madhe në botë, që ne nuk po e marrim në konsideratë; jo vetëm sovjetikët, por edhe fuqitë e tjera të industrializuara, prodhuesit e lëndëve të para, madje edhe fuqia e kombinuar politike e shteteve që nuk të lënë të rritesh. Sot askush nuk do të ketë fuqi të mjaftueshme që thjesht t’i tronditë këto probleme. Gjithashtu, sovjetikët do të shikojnë dhe dëgjojnë rreth skenës botërore, jo vetëm për gjërat që bëjmë ne. Për këtë, çështja në tërësi, apo ulja dhe ngritja e tensioneve në një moment të caktuar, është thuajse e papërcaktuar. Ne amerikanët pëlqejmë të mbajmë kartat e lojës, por sfida historike e Bashkimit Sovjetik nuk do të ikë. Gjithashtu nuk do të largohet as problemi i të imituarit me efektet e asaj fuqie rritëse.
Strategjia amerikane
Siç ka thënë sekretari i Shtetit, ne nuk shpresojmë të kemi ndonjë alternativë që të vijmë te mbajtja e fuqisë që kemi nëpër botë me forma të ndryshme. Ne duhet të largohemi nga shikimi i uljes së tensioneve si një proces i cili paqton apo zbut fuqinë sovjetike. Ne duhet të shikojmë detyrat tona si menaxhues apo zbutës të kësaj fuqie. Ai që është problemi qendror i yni në vitet në vijim, nuk është të gjeturit e marrëveshjeve apo përmirësimi i atmosferës, ndonëse ato kanë disa efekte pozitive. Sfida jonë tani është se si të jetojmë në një botë me një tjetër superfuqi dhe të tejkalojmë mbërritjen e një superfuqie të tretë, që mund të jetë Kina në 20 vitet e ardhshme, apo më tej.
Zoti Hartman: Një konkluzion përfundimtar. Hal, edhe te disa aspekte sekretari ka shprehur gjetkë pakënaqësi rreth kriticizmit të politikave tona në drejtim të Bashkimit Sovjetik. Ajo që është arsyeja kryesore për lëkundjet e sekretarit, të cilat janë shprehur në një seri fjalimet që ai ka mbajtur nëpër SHBA. Në mos ekziston një mbështetje thelbësore për këto politika në Shtetet e Bashkuara, pa llogaritur analizat bindëse të intelektualëve, që do të jenë të mjaftueshme për të. Kjo nuk do të zhvendosë mbështetjen e gjerë të publikut. Për këtë unë shpresoj se të gjithë ju, kur të ktheheni në SHBA, kur të shikoni miqtë tuaj në Kongres, do të përpiqeni t’i ndiqni këto linja të argumentit që dëgjuat këtë fundjavë dhe analizat të cilat mbështesin ato që përvijuam.
Mbyllja e takimit
Përfundimisht, në mbyllje, unë dëshiroj t’ju falënderoj të gjithëve për pjesëmarrjen në këtë konferencë dhe për punën dhe kontributin tuaj në suksesin e saj. Unë e kam parë me interes dhe kemi bërë gjënë e duhur. Gjithashtu, dua të falënderoj ambasadorin Riçardson dhe stafin e tij për punën e mrekullueshme që ata kanë bërë në organizimin e qëndrimit tonë këtu. Ata kanë bërë atë aq të dobishëm sa ç’ka qenë. Amen.

_Shkrimi i sotëm shënon edhe fundin e serisë së artikujve rreth materialit sekret të mbajtur më janar të vitit 1977 dhe të deklasifikuar më 19 qershor të këtij viti._

----------


## RaPSouL

*Amerikanët: Luftë europiane nëse Moska sulmon Jugosllavinë*

Raporti sekret i 9 marsit të vitit 1976 për raportet Moskë-Beograd. Ekspertët parashikojnë situatat pas largimit të Titos nga skena politike

Studimet e vlerësimit të situatës së rrezikut të EUCOM (Komanda e Shteteve të Bashkuara në Europë), provojnë analiza të kufizuara të mundësisë së reagimit të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe të aleatëve ndaj sovjetikëve në rast të një lëvizjeje të saj kundër Jugosllavisë. Ky dokument ka një numër boshllëqesh konceptuale dhe supozimesh të pasigurta. Ai paraqet synimet sovjetike dhe veprimet e mundshme perëndimore, që janë të paplota. Një studim i saktë dhe komentet tona rreth çështjeve thelbësore janë parashtruar si vijon. (Për parantezë, ju e dini se një studim i qartë, i bërë në bashkërendim me disa agjenci rreth Jugosllavisë, është përfunduar më 28 gusht 1975 dhe është duke pritur vlerësimin e Këshillit të Sigurisë Kombëtare. Ky studim i ndërmarrë nga shteti fokusohet rreth mundësisë së disintegrimit të brendshëm të Jugosllavisë pas vdekjes së Titos, proces që pritet të jetë pa presione të jashtme dhe më pas, kalimin te risqet, duke përfshirë forma të ndryshme të ndërhyrjes nga jashtë.)
Përmbledhje
Studimi i EUCOM vlerëson se një objektiv madhor i politikës sovjetike do të jetë për të marrë kontrollin e saj në Jugosllavi pas largimit të Titos nga skema dhe se sovjetikët do të jenë të përgatitur të aplikojnë presion apo të ndërhyjnë në rast se do të jetë e nevojshme një gjë e tillë. Skenarët që konsiderohen të mundshëm përmblidhen:
- Presioni diplomatik rus dhe ofrimi i ndihmës ndaj disidentëve kryesorë të larguar nga Titoja. - Përshkallëzimin e presioneve të tilla dhe asistencës që do të vijë pas vdekjes së Titos, duke përfshirë vënien në skenë të manovrave të rëndësishme pranë kufijve jugosllavë.
- Ndërhyrje të kufizuar të rritjes tek 10 divizionet e forcave të Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe Traktatit të Varshavës për të mbështetur lëvizjet separatiste ose palët në luftën civile.
- Pushtim të gjerë të sovjetikëve dhe Traktatit të Varshavës, që përfshin ngritjen e 36 divizioneve në dy fronte: Për secilin nga këto rreziqe, studimi skicon një nivel të mundshëm të përgjigjeve të amerikanëve dhe forcat aleate që planifikojnë të frenojnë sovjetikët në përshkallëzimin e presioneve apo ndërhyrjeve të tyre në çdo fazë.
Duke nisur me konsultimet e brendshme të Aleancës dhe deklarimet publike të mbështetjes për pavarësinë jugosllave; këto opsione ecin përmes mbështetjeve të kufizuara ekonomike dhe me pajisje ushtarake; asistencë për luftimet jokonvencionale, logjistikë të mundshme dhe mbështetje ajrore, demonstrime detare, rikthimin njëherësh të Shteteve të Bashkuara, qoftë përmes ajrit apo forcave tokësore të Europës; pushtimin e plotë ose të pjesshëm të Austrisë nga Shtetet e Bashkuara apo NATO-ja dhe përgatitjet për një luftë të përgjithshme europiane. Avantazhet dhe dizavantazhet relative të secilit aksion janë diskutuar në tabelën e nënvizuar.
Studimi vlerëson se Ushtria Jugosllave mund t’i rezistojë fuqishëm një pushtimi sovjetik, por shumë shpejt mund të humbë kontrollin e qendrave kryesore të populluara. Pastaj, fushata mund të zhvendoset te luftimet jokonvencionale në hapësirat malore, sipas konceptit kombëtar jugosllav “në armë”, i cili siguron mundësitë për asistencë ndaj forcave jugosllave nga amerikanët dhe aleatët; por nuk përfshin futjen në lojë të forcave kryesore luftuese amerikane apo aleate. Në rast të një pushtimi sovjetik, studimi vlerëson se Hungaria dhe Bullgaria mund të jenë dakord që të marrin pjesë dhe të kontribuojnë me forca, por ndoshta Rumania nuk do të përfshihet në lojë.
Objektivat sovjetike
Ne jemi dakord rreth supozimit të dokumentit se sovjetikët kanë objektiva afatgjata për kthimin e Jugosllavisë brenda orbitës së tyre. Por ne besojmë se dokumenti mbivlerëson mundësinë e ndërhyrjes ushtarake sovjetike dhe minimizon mundësitë afatshkurtra për një pushtim të plotë prej tyre.
Në një numër rastesh, studimi sugjeron një analogji me rastin e Çekosllovakisë, në vitin 1968 apo Hungarisë në vitin 1956. Megjithatë, rasti jugosllav është i ndryshëm nga Çekosllovakia dhe Hungaria, pasi Jugosllavia nuk ka qenë ndonjëherë nën kontrollin sovjetik. Zhvillimet e brendshme në Jugosllavi vështirë se mund të jenë të fiksuara tek një rrezik i drejtpërdrejtë në sistemin e sigurisë sovjetike dhe të një shumëllojshmërie rezultatesh që mund të jenë të pranueshme apo të tolerueshme nga Moska. Gjithashtu, sovjetikët mund të kenë llogaritur lëvizjen në rast të ndërhyrjes së SHBA-ve dhe NATO-s për t’iu përgjigjur mësymjes kundër Jugosllavisë.
Kështu që ndërhyrja sovjetike në Jugosllavi mund të jetë një përgjigje ndaj një mundësie që nuhatet më tepër sesa një lëvizje mbrojtëse për të mbajtur “status kuon” (gjendjen) si në krizat çeke dhe hungareze. Ndërhyrja mund të jetë në përballimin në një situatë të çrregullt apo konflikti të brendshëm që do të ndodhë me tranzicionin pas largimit të Titos.


Informacioni i përmbledhur që Hartmani ia dërgon sekretarit të Shtetit, Henri Kisinger ka datën 9 mars 1976 dhe është deklasifikuar nga arkivat sekrete më 19 qershor 2008
* * * *

Marrëdhëniet Beograd-Uashington sipas arkivave sekrete

Duke filluar që nga ky numër, gazeta do të sjellë një sërë dokumentesh të marra nga arkivat sekrete të Uashingtonit për marrëdhëniet mes Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe Jugosllavisë. Këto dokumente janë deklasifikuar vetëm pak muaj më parë dhe nxjerrin në dritë raportet e SHBA-ve me një ndër të vetmet vende të bllokut lindor, që kishte marrëdhënie me Perëndimin gjatë kohës së Luftës së Ftohtë. Në numrin e sotëm do të sjellim një informacion të klasifikuar “sekret” për kohën, të cilin asistentsekretari për Çështjet Europiane pranë Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, Artur Hartman, ia dërgonte sekretarit Amerikan, Henri Kisinger më 9 mars 1976. Informacioni i përmbledhur bazohet edhe mbi studimin e përgatitur nga EUCOM (Zyrat Qendrore të Komandës së Shteteve të Bashkuara në Europë) për Jugosllavinë në rast të një lufte të mundshme.

----------

